# Ritchey wheel stickers......Where to buy



## fast951

I have replaced wheel stickers for other brands ( ie. Spinergy) I a looking for a set or Ritchey WCS Protocal wheel stickers. I emailed Ritchey and they are out at a show until Tue of next week. Has anybody ordered stickers in the past from them ? Any idea of cost ? Are they giong to tell me to see my local dealer, which does not exist.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Merc

What ever happened? Did you ever get your stickers? I am looking for a set of Spinergy wheel decals.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

fast951 said:


> I have replaced wheel stickers for other brands ( ie. Spinergy) I a looking for a set or Ritchey WCS Protocal wheel stickers. I emailed Ritchey and they are out at a show until Tue of next week. Has anybody ordered stickers in the past from them ? Any idea of cost ? Are they giong to tell me to see my local dealer, which does not exist.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


Hey Chris, did you get your stickers? If not, PM me your address and I'll send you out a set.


----------



## H. S. Low

Hi there, I have exactly the same request: where and how do I get some WCS Protocol stickers? Dave, can you help? I am in Malaysia and have a Ritchey Breakaway Ti roadbike with Protocols. I had to repair the wheels and now need some new stickers.
Thanks,
Seong


----------

